# Firewire 410 install



## Henning Sørense (Nov 1, 2007)

Mac don´t read the firewire410


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

whats firewire410? you need to give tons more info if you want some help. what mac are use using. whats is stats. why software/hardware is it that is giving you issues, and what have you done to try to get it to work. with that kind of info, we can then start working on a solution to your problem.


----------



## Henning Sørense (Nov 1, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> whats firewire410? you need to give tons more info if you want some help. what mac are use using. whats is stats. why software/hardware is it that is giving you issues, and what have you done to try to get it to work. with that kind of info, we can then start working on a solution to your problem.


----------



## Henning Sørense (Nov 1, 2007)

F. W. 410 is an M-audio recording interface. Computer is Mac G5, and I know that the latest update (Leopard) isn´t ready yet, -but the ver. OS X 10. 4. was working perfect before I update to Leopard OSX 10. 5, but now I can´t go back by launcing by OS X 4 10 Tiger. Hope you have some good idea--- Regards, and happy newyear Henning S.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, when you installed 10.5, it updated the 10.4, so 10.4 is no longer on your Mac. To go back to 10.4 you'll have to erase your hard drive and reinstall everything. Or you could try to use the Disk Utility app that is part of 10.5 to do a live partition of your hard drive, and then install 10.4 on the new partition. I don't know how well that will work, as I have not done it that way before. But make sure you back up all important information before trying it in case it blows away your hard drive. Other than that, you'll have to contact M-audio and find out when they plan on releasing updates. 10.5 has been out long enough that they should have already, or be close to.


----------

